# Killing a bad habit with a handmade slingshot



## Adam2 (Nov 14, 2019)

Here's a video using the most recent frame I made 





Sent from my SM-G998W using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice frame and very nice shooting.


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Nice all around


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent craftsmanship and video


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

😍 Gorgeous 😍


----------

